# Craigslist for Guns



## bowhunthard (Apr 8, 2010)

http://www.armslist.com/p/286?returnurl=/.

It's kinda like a Craigslist for guns, it's a free classified ad site. It also covers the entire US in localized areas.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I look at gunlistings.org everyday. I actually bought a G27 and a Beretta A390ST on there.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I had found the site once but forgot to bookmark it. I didn't forget this time.


----------

